# Can you imbed objects in PR?



## Quality Pen (Feb 20, 2014)

I only see Alumilite used for these neat blanks using objects like pine cones and "junk" wood etc. But can you use PR? 

I have yet to cast my own blank, but it seems like PR is easier to learn on plus it is significantly cheaper.

Thanks.


----------



## Fibonacci (Feb 20, 2014)

I did so a number of times.  You need to overfill the mold because of the shrinkage, but it does work.


----------



## Marko50 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just speaking for myself…I prefer Alumilite strictly due to the fact that I can get to work on the blank I just poured in about 2 hours, start to finish. On the other hand, there are sure a lot of nice embedded pens out there that used PR. If you do use PR, my experience has been with the Silmar 41. Just my .02¢


----------



## JohnU (Feb 21, 2014)

From my experience it all depends on what the objects being embedded are.  Alumilite works well with worthless wood and natural things like pinecones and acorn caps.  It doesn't shrink and sticks well.  Polyresin works well with snakeskins, feathers, labels, shredded money and things like that, where you will need a little more time to work with air bubbles.  Each has their own great properties depending on what your using them for.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 21, 2014)

Hahahah, I like your question, and soon enough you will see/understand what I mean when I say, I only use PR (Polyester) resin, and I haven't found anything yet, and I mean ANYTHING, that I can't cast with PR...!

The main rules are;

*- Make sure the item(s) to be embedded are perfectly dry and with no moisture...!

*- Make sure the item(s) to be embedded are not contaminated with any sort of oils, grease or anything that can compromise the PR adhesion to the embedded material...!

*- Use a pressure pot with the highest pressure the pot is safely ratted for...!

*- Cast the stuff as the last job for the day, and let it alone overnight...!

The rest, is only a matter of experimenting, experimenting and more experimenting...!:wink::biggrin:

Good luck,

Cheers
George


----------



## Quality Pen (Feb 21, 2014)

robutacion said:


> Hahahah, I like your question, and soon enough you will see/understand what I mean when I say, I only use PR (Polyester) resin, and I haven't found anything yet, and I mean ANYTHING, that I can't cast with PR...!
> 
> The main rules are;
> 
> ...



Awesome tips. So would you say that it is essential to get the pressure pot right off the bat? Or is it something that you can get a few months down the road?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Feb 21, 2014)

As a retired PR I don't like the idea


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 21, 2014)

What have you tried so far? Of course you can...try it...see what happens and post your results!


----------



## robutacion (Feb 21, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahah, I like your question, and soon enough you will see/understand what I mean when I say, I only use PR (Polyester) resin, and I haven't found anything yet, and I mean ANYTHING, that I can't cast with PR...!
> ...



From what you said you wanted to cast, "embedding objects", and the variety of objects that can be cast, it is fair to say that, sure you can start casting embedded objects, without a pressure pot however
your fist problem will be, any air bubbles that will form as the resin is setting, as you have absolutely not control over that.

The second major problem is that, if the object has cracks, holes, crevasses and or any other inner "openings" that you want to have completely filled with the resin, unless you have a pressure pot to compress the resin while in liquid form/before setting, into all those some times very small orifices, you endup with a blank full of areas that the resin never reached...!

Hope this makes sense to you...!

Cheers
George


----------



## toyotaman (Feb 23, 2014)

You can use PR but you will need a Pressure pot. I cast alot of different things in it. No problems as of yet. Pinecones, shavings, beans, etc. One of these is yellow plastic BB's,Bamboo, and wood pieces left over from another project.


----------

